# Tree surgeons



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

One of the trees in the back garden is growing over the boundaries and is a bit too big for the garden in general. I'm looking at hiring a tree surgeon to trim it down. It's not going to be protection or have a TPO on it.

But what do I look for in a tree surgeon?
What things should I ask?


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

A neighbour has just had a pretty decent sized tree removed.

It was a nicely done job with little noise or fuss.

Insurance is one - if something falls (such as a branch or a chain saw!) and injures someone or damages something you don't want the bill coming your way.

What are they going to do with the branches etc? Take them away or leave them for you?

I'm sure others will add to my first thoughts.

Andy.


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

I had quite a bit of work done last year and spoke to quite a few guys. The best advice I had was to avoid anybody who used the terms topping and lopping. That is the equivalent of a detailer turning up to wash your car with one bucked and a sponge.

I would just find 2-3 guys to come and have a chat. Ask them what they think needs doing and how they would do it etc, thinking about neighbours etc. That is what I did and the chap I went with stood out by a country mile to the others. They will all run a check there are no TPOs as well but good for you to know that as well.


----------



## Compo (Jul 22, 2010)

Insurance as above and if there is a hint of traveller in their voice avoid.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Ask around for anyone who has used a reliable one locally.

You want the kind that clear up and shred the stuff as they go and tidy up at the end of each day. Not the drop and chop sort that leave the place looking like a bad day in Beirut.

Don't be surprised if you see them apparently 'stop and start' a lot- they get pretty worn out running a saw and will stop the saw and move to clearing up before going with the saw again. Running a chainsaw on the edge of your stamina is just too dangerous.


----------

